Ask HN: Any open source project which you have used to make some passive income - mithunmanohar1
======
gremlinsinc
Wordpress via blogging... but probably not what you're thinking of and ymmv...
Never made quit-my-job money though and it was fleeting..

I'm hoping more people chime in though, would love to see some case studies on
this.

~~~
Psilidae
Ad revenue, I presume?

------
TomTasche
[https://github.com/TomTasche/OpenDocument.droid/](https://github.com/TomTasche/OpenDocument.droid/)

